

India's first MOOC went live this month - gholap
https://onlinecourses.nptel.ac.in/explorer

======
unreal37
Are you sure it's the first MOOC? NPTEL has hundreds of courses available
online already...

[http://nptel.ac.in/courses.php](http://nptel.ac.in/courses.php)

